# Großlibellenmassensterben



## StefanRP (26. Feb. 2017)

Guten Tag allerseits.

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen die ersten toten Larven an der Oberfläche treibend gefunden. Mittlerweile sinds ca. 20.

Zu den anderen Tiere sei zu erwähnen:

Büschelmückenlarven sind in großer Zahl lebend zu beobachten.

__ Schnecken habe ich aufgrund des Laubeintrages viele. Sind momentan wieder sehr aktiv.

Was mich im wundert, im Gegensatz zum letzten Wintee, wo unter der Eisfläche viele __ Rückenschwimmer (lebend u munter paddelnd) zu sehen waren , sind seit letzten Spätsommer/ Herbst keine mehr zu sehen.

Das Teichwasser ist seit letztem Sommer von der Tiefe her zunehmend grün.

Der Unterwasseepflanzenbewuchs ist stark. __ Wasserpest, Armleuchteralgen, Leichkraut usw.

Im Januar hats beim Sturm einige Blätter reingeweht. Danach ist der Teich eingefroren, mind. 15cm bei einer Gesamttiefe von 90cm.
Ich stand auf dem Eis u. nutze die Gelegenheit abgestorbene Wasserpflanzen zu schneiden u oberflächlich gelegene Blätter abzukratzen.
Nach der Schmelze habe ich die meisten Blätter mit dem Kecher herausgefischt.

Anbei, neben dem Teich stehen Pappel,n welche mit ihren Wurzeln den Teich bereits erschlossen haben (2013 wurde der Teich gebaut).  Evtl. sondern diese Substanzen ab, die dann ins Wasser gelangen.

Evtl. hat jemand eine Idee, was zum Exitus geführt haben könnte.

Schönen Sonntag noch.
Stefan


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Feb. 2017)

Sauerstoffmangel tippe ich mal. Oder das Wasser wurde einfach zu kalt.


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Feb. 2017)

Wie kommen denn Pappelwurzeln in den Teich? Durch die Folie??
Vielleicht lag es an der geringen Teichtiefe mit 90cm.
Eis, zu starke Auskühlung und Sauerstoffmangel.


----------



## StefanRP (26. Feb. 2017)

Die Wurzeln sind über der Folie durch den Kies gewachsen.

Aber warum leben die anderen Tiere u. kleineren __ Libellen noch?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Feb. 2017)

HI Stefan,

je kleiner ein Tier noch ist umso weniger Sauerstoff benötigt es zum aufrechterhalten der Lebensfunktionen. Bei Verdopplung des Gewichtes steigt der Sauerstoffverbrauch um ein mehrfaches

das wird auch immer beim Fischbesatz vergessen das die auch wachsen und Gewicht zulegen und dann mehr Sauerstoff verbrauchen. Dann heißt es irgendwann "warum sind die unter dem Eis eingegangen, hat doch jahrelang geklappt"


----------



## StefanRP (26. Feb. 2017)

Das mit der Größe klingt schon plausibel, nun sind __ Libellen im Gegensatz zu Fischen besser an Kleingewässer mit geringeren Sauerstoffwerten angepaßt. Zumal die Tiere in eine Art Kältestarre verfallen u. somit weniger O2 benötigen. Zudem je kälter ein Gewäßer umso mehr O2 findet sich darin gelöst.


----------



## Digicat (26. Feb. 2017)

Servus Stefan

Ich tippe auf eine zu lange ununterbrochene tiefe Kälte. Der Erdboden neben dem Teich ist sicher im heurigen Winter tiefer hinuntergefroren als im letzten Winter 2015/16. Dadurch ist mit Sicherheit auch der Teich von der Seite her vereist und nicht nur von oben. Bedingt weniger Volumen, weniger Volumen = weniger O².
Wenn ich mit meinem Teich vergleiche hatten wir ca. 50-60cm Schnee am Teich. Diese lange Dunkelheit hat die Photosynthese beeinträchtigt = weniger O² eventuell sogar höherer Verbrauch durch Algen (denke an den Verbrauch von O² bei Nacht).

Ich bin schon gespannt wie es meinem Teich nach dem abschmelzen des Eises geht. Ist noch immer eine dicke Eisschicht vorhanden. Nur die Ränder sind getaut.

LG
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (27. Feb. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ist noch immer eine dicke Eisschicht vorhanden.


Ich weiß schon, weshalb ich nicht in Österreich wohnen möchte , hier blühen schon die Krokusse


----------



## koile (27. Feb. 2017)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, weshalb ich nicht in Österreich wohnen möchte , hier blühen schon die Krokusse




Und nicht nur dass , es Leben dort auch zu viel Österreicher .


----------



## Digicat (27. Feb. 2017)

Schöne sonnige Grüße aus Wien
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (27. Feb. 2017)

Sind es den ganze Libelle oder nur ihre Häute, nicht das die sich einfach nur ihrer alten Haut erledigt haben und diese jetzt aufschwimmt?????


----------



## pema (27. Feb. 2017)

Das selbe wollte ich auch gerade fragen. 
Ich habe schon öfter geglaubt, tote Großlibellenlarven zu finden...und es waren immer nur die leeren Hüllen.
Mein Teich ist nur 85cm tief und er war auch schon mal über eine geraume Zeit mit einer dicken Eisschicht bedeckt und darunter voll Algen. Die Großlibellenpopulation hat es nicht gestört.
petra


----------



## StefanRP (11. März 2017)

Überlegt mal, wir haben jetzt Winter u. das Schlüpfen geschieht im Frühjahr bzw Sommer. Ich kenne den Unterschied zw. den kompletten Tieren u. den Hüllen. Den Vorgang hab ich schon mehrfach beobachtet. Es besteht kein Zweifel, es sind komplette Tiere. Eins liegt sogar am Teichrand außerhalb des Wassers.


----------



## trampelkraut (11. März 2017)

Hallo,

Ich konnte gestern nach dem Winter die ersten Großlibellenlarven im Filterteich sehen. Tote Larven konnte ich keine entdecken.


----------



## troll20 (11. März 2017)

@StefanRP wir reden nicht vom Schlüpfen, also dem übergang vom Wasserbewohner zur Luft. Sonder das wachstumsbedingte häuten.


----------



## ThorstenC (11. März 2017)

Zum schlüpfen und häuten ist es noch zu früh...
Ich habe aus meinem Filterteich eine Menge tote Pflanzen entfernt...und auch manchmal.dicke, lebende Libellenlarven im Netz gehabt.


----------



## StefanRP (11. März 2017)

Hier mal ein Bild


----------

